# "Loading tweet"



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

When somebody embeds a tweet in a post, in Firefox I just get "Loading tweet" (with a link to the tweet, but the link doesn't work; I have to copy the link and paste in manually into the address bar), but in IE it loads properly. Any notion as to what might be causing this? The only obvious add-on candidate is uBlock, which is whitelisted for TCF.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I see embedded tweets with Firefox so you're blocking them one way or another. Try Firefox in safe mode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> I see embedded tweets with Firefox so you're blocking them one way or another. Try Firefox in safe mode.


I understand. And I'm sure safe mode will work. But obviously I can't live my life in safe mode! So I'm just wondering what kinds of things can make this happen, so I can track it down without spending days on it.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

From the Help menu of Firefox, choose the "restart without add-ons" option, just to rule out the add-on your using.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

With the restart without add-ons, it works. But if I disable all the add-ons manually, it doesn't.

So I'm guessing it's either a plug-in that's not installed or not installed correctly, or a setting somewhere..?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Maybe so. You could try uninstalling all plugins, restart, and confirm it works as predicted. Then add back each plugin one by one, restarting and testing after each.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

With all the plugins disabled, there are still no tweets. So I guess it must be either a missing plugin that is required, or a setting...


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> With all the plugins disabled, there are still no tweets. So I guess it must be either a missing plugin that is required, or a setting...


Yeah, that's why I suggested the troubleshooting steps in post 6. If you remove all plugins and still have a problem, then there's something screwed up in your Firefox profile maybe.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Can anybody tell me how the forum loads these tweets? I.e., what it uses? I'd love to finally get to the bottom of this...


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Can you try from a incognito tab just to rule out your Firefox profile?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> Can you try from a incognito tab just to rule out your Firefox profile?


The tweets still don't load when I use the "Incognito This Tab" extension...

What I'm trying to find out is what mechanism the forum uses to load tweets. I assume it's not straight HTML. Javascript?


----------

